# Link Exchange



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

I found this. Might be helpful. 

http://www.link2me.com

Anyone know of anyplace else?
Would anyone like to exchange links?

~B


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Page not found.


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll exchange links with you.


----------



## MarkSD (Aug 13, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Page not found.


This is the correct link- http://www.link2me.com/

Mark in SD


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

I would be interested in a link exchange, always good to increase google PR.

PM me with the info you want


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

MarkSD said:


> This is the correct link- http://www.link2me.com/
> 
> Mark in SD


That's why I don't have tee shirts with sayings.


----------

